# Tony DeMeo



## Anthony DeMeo (Jun 6, 2008)

_am 62yrs old and just started in Shotokan Karate I attained a yellow belt and right after got transferred to a area where there is no instructor. So I practice my taikyoko shodan kata daily. ai do get bored because I am not learning new things but I guess Ill have to wait until I get to a new dojo. Any suggetstions will be appreciated_


----------



## 7starmarc (Jun 6, 2008)

You really seem to have bitten by the MA bug. Unless there's some overriding reason why you want to stay with Shotokan, Yellow Belt is hardly so far that I would be reticent in starting a new style. I'd look around your new area and see what else is available. You might find something as good, if not better.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes, what else is available near you?


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 6, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk and let me add in here. you have the bug and need to find another style in your area, that you would enjoy. I know, just go and watch and see what others have to offer and try a class, you will be amazed.

PS we have a meet and greet section if you like to introduce yourself to the massive and get there input.


----------

